
Gitea: Open source, self-hosted GitHub alternative - amjd
https://gitea.io/en-US/
======
nimbius
devops sysadmin here. I started with gitlab about a year ago and can honestly
say I wish I had taken gogs/gitea instead. The main problem for me is gitlabs
utter dearth of somewhat counterproductive features. Git LFS support is almost
a cruel joke in gitlab as git operations under the hood now take inexorably
more ram to complete. In turn im rewarded with more traditional RCS
programmers asking why git has problems with their newly requested LFS and a
40gb video file they decided to store.

gitlab is also so large it requires its own chef deployment to competently
install it from omnibus, and has no HA roadmap in sight unless you want to
break apart its rube-goldberg structure and attempt to HA the individual
components of it.

Other things like Wiki, local runner CI, pages and integration with a
corporate Jira ticket system seem like the excessive demands of programmers
without enough skill to understand that there is tangible merit in ablating
these systems into separate applications entirely and growing them as needed.
gogs and gittea allow you to put the brakes on developers that just want to
get the code out the door in order to study and implement competent things
like competent CI, blue/green deploys, immutable infrastructure and
reproduceable builds that target scalable platforms like Kubernetes instead of
one-offs that just reward coders with a merciful standup and the chance to say
"its done."

if you use gittea for no other reason, it is also _massively_ less resource
hungry than a gitlab installation. im currently throwing 4 cores and 8 gigs of
ram at my gitlab install with another 2.3tb of disk and frankly no end in
sight. The gitlab rake task for backups has sent oomkiller on a rampage 3
times so far and takes forever. Large installs of 1000 users or more and
you'll begin to see why gitlab might not be the best choice. with programmers,
the thirst is real...nobody cares about features if the repo wont clone.

~~~
vanderreeah
Pedantic notice: an utter dearth of counterproductive features would seem to
be a good thing rather than a problem.

~~~
code_duck
I was confused by that, too. I have a problem with the word ‘dearth’ in that I
can often not remember whether it means an abundance or scarcity. So I looked
it up, and found that it means scarcity. Perhaps GP makes the same mistake I
do and misused dearth to mean abundance?

~~~
adrianratnapala
Yes, it means scarcity and the GP used it to mean abundance.

My mnemonic is that "dearth" looks like "death".

------
lobo_tuerto
Quick comparison from GitHub stats and READMEs:

Gogs: 24,564 stars, 602 issues, has a features list.
[https://github.com/gogits/gogs](https://github.com/gogits/gogs)

Gitea: 5,971 stars, 733 issues, doesn't have a features list.
[https://github.com/go-gitea/gitea](https://github.com/go-gitea/gitea)

Gogs features (from README):

    
    
        Activity timeline
        SSH and HTTP/HTTPS protocols
        SMTP/LDAP/Reverse proxy authentication
        Reverse proxy with sub-path
        Account/Organization/Repository management
        Add/Remove repository collaborators
        Repository/Organization webhooks (including Slack and Discord)
        Repository Git hooks/deploy keys
        Repository issues, pull requests, wiki and protected branches
        Migrate and mirror repository and its wiki
        Web editor for repository files and wiki
        Jupyter Notebook
        Two-factor authentication
        Gravatar and Federated avatar with custom source
        Mail service
        Administration panel
        Supports MySQL, PostgreSQL, SQLite3, MSSQL and TiDB (via MySQL protocol)
        Multi-language support (29 languages)
    
    

If anything, Gogs seems like a more polished product just by going through the
README.

Gitea with all its 2+ maintainers can't take care of that?

It's hard to do a comparison without that list. Are users expected to install
and find out?

~~~
sondr3
Gitea is a fork of Gogs, so it has everything on that list and more. Sadly
Gitea suffers from the usual problem that open source projects has, poor
documentation. If you really want to compare feature lists, here's the one
listed on their website ([https://docs.gitea.io/en-
us/](https://docs.gitea.io/en-us/)).

Why compare two products by their README and not their website? Heck, why not
compare them by using their test instances that are there for you to try.

~~~
pythonaut_16
Gitea does not have every feature that Gogs has.

Gitea has every feature that Gogs had at the point when they forked it, plus a
few that they've ported over.

But there are still features that have been in Gogs for over a year now that
Gitea does not have.

One example that burned me earlier this year, Gitea's backup/restore feature
is still very underdeveloped. Gogs' backup/restore feature has been capable of
backing up and switching databases for over a year, while Gitea still can only
backup and restore to a database of the same type (e.g. Postgres to Postgres)

~~~
colemickens
Is there any hopes of them un-forking? I haven't followed those communities,
not sure where such discussions might be happening.

Also, thanks for noting this. I had the mental perception that Gogs had really
been fully surpassed by Gitea, and I need to re-evaluate now. Thanks.

~~~
mi100hael
_> Is there any hopes of them un-forking?_

Doubtful. IIRC it was somewhat of a hostile & opportunistic fork. The Gogs
maintainer went on vacation or something and didn't reply to issues for a
couple weeks so someone forked to Gitea and declared themselves the new
mainline only for the Gogs maintainer to return and not appreciate the
attempted usurpation.

~~~
jhasse
I think it was more than a couple of weeks. Also before the fork the
maintainer was asked multiple times to allow other contributors to become co-
maintainer to reduce the bus factor.

~~~
aleksi
Sounds like Redmine / ChiliProject from a few years ago:
[https://www.chiliproject.org/projects/chiliproject/wiki/Why_...](https://www.chiliproject.org/projects/chiliproject/wiki/Why_Fork)
ChiliProject is dead now, but Redmine continues to live on.

------
vesche
I've been using Gogs for a team of 40 people for over two years. This is the
second time I've heard about Gitea, and I know it is a popular fork of Gogs.
Can anyone sell me on why it's better than Gogs and why I should switch?

~~~
KaoruAoiShiho
Don't switch.

Long story short: Gogs was slow in committing pull requests. The maintainer
says it's because he has specific standards, the community sees it as just
slowness. Anyway Gogs was forked into a new version that is supposed to be
more active and well maintained.

Well the forking lit a fire under the ass of the Gogs maintainer and he has
since become much more active than he was. For a month there there was reason
to switch to Gitea as it was adding features that Gogs did not have at a rapid
pace, but Gogs is now mostly caught up and there is reason to prefer it. I
personally would go with Gogs. 1 passionate person > design by committee of
people with shared low responsibility.

~~~
chappi42
+1. About two years ago I switched to gitea but then switched back. gogs has
(had?) slightly less features but seemed more polished. No issues since then,
I'm glad to run again the original.

~~~
scaryclam
A quick question, how simple is it to switch from one to the other? Do you
need to ditch all of the metadata each time? (pull requests, issues, users,
etc).

~~~
chappi42
(can only tell my past situation, don't know how it is in general and today)

From gogs to gitea all metadata has been taken over (db was identical then).
-- For gitea to gogs I read that the two projects have diverted. As I could
afford to loose metadata of my not too many projects, I went back to gogs
ditching and recreating everything (wrong switching decisions should be
punished, don't they;).

------
megous
That was a painless installation. Seriously, this is something to immitate if
you mean for your self-hosted application to be widely used.

If only other self-hosted/distributed projects were this easy to install. I
skiped on discourse, mastodon, gitlab, etc. because they were all pain to
setup on a base linux system.

~~~
marcosdumay
Very like Gogs.

I'm not a fan of Go, but it does lead people into some right decisions, that
Ruby and Python lead them away from.

Anyway, the problems start when you want to be sure it's running all the time
your server is on, and on integrating it with your other web applications.
Still, it's strictly better than interpreted environments.

~~~
jhall1468
> I'm not a fan of Go, but it does lead people into some right decisions, that
> Ruby and Python lead them away from.

If languages are making decisions for you, you aren't engineering software.

~~~
always_good
If you don't think the tools we use shape the abstractions and solutions we
pick, then I don't think you've reflected much on the matter.

------
tboerger
Something have not been mentioned at all, Gitea still got support for OAuth2
which have been simply dropped by Gogs because "nobody needs that".

Beside that Gitea still got more really useful features compared to Gogs. But
Gitea will always focus on Git hosting and won't bundle with CI, Chat and all
that stuff what Gitlab does. There are enough tools you can easily connect to
get features that Gitlab got, only if you need it.

------
reacharavindh
For those curious, I'm a sysadmin, and I used Gitea to deploy a Git server for
a very small project with just 8 users.

It was a lot simpler than setting up a full blown Gitlab instance. It is just
one binary to get running and that's it.

The 8 users are instantly familiar with the interface because of its
similarity to GitHub.

We even have other users who are not contributors read the source through
Gitea interface, rather than cloning the repos and reading locally.

It's a pleasant experience for small scale needs.

------
aylons
Is there any fundamental reason why no tool offers a federated alternative to
GitHub? I mean, the distributed nature of git is ripe for federation, but why
aren't issues, releases and pull requests federated?

Maybe even some deeper integration with git itself, such as seeing new remotes
on federated servers and fetching them.

This may sound redundant to GitHub, which currently centralizes everything,
but different projects and companies have their reasons to not use a single
external tool for this. As an example, CERN's Open Hardware Repository
([https://www.ohwr.org/](https://www.ohwr.org/)) would be a perfect fit for
this, and other laboratories and companies could integrate with them.

~~~
tboerger
There are multiple tracking issues on the gitea tracker for federated
features, so hopefully gitea will provide features like that.

~~~
aylons
Could you please point me to them? Mostly for curiosity, and maybe add my two
cents, as someone who constantly feels this need in a specific community.

~~~
tboerger
[https://github.com/go-gitea/gitea/issues/1612](https://github.com/go-
gitea/gitea/issues/1612) [https://github.com/go-
gitea/gitea/issues/1299](https://github.com/go-gitea/gitea/issues/1299)
[https://github.com/go-gitea/gitea/issues/184](https://github.com/go-
gitea/gitea/issues/184)

These issues and some others pop up if you search for federated.

------
jwbaldwin
I've been using Gitea, previously using Gogs, for a team of 45 and have had a
very pleasant experience. Getting it up and running with docker* was smooth
and it works easily with Certbot.

Definitely a great option for a GitHub alternative where you aren't looking
for a feature-packed, i.e. large, deployment like Gitlab. It's simple and
clearly delineated in its functionality.

However, it does suffer from a lack of good documentation - but I could just
look at Gogs' documentation if needed since they're practically identical.

* [https://docs.gitea.io/en-us/install-with-docker/](https://docs.gitea.io/en-us/install-with-docker/)

~~~
tboerger
Please provide constructive feedback on the docs issue tracker, or even better
create pull requests to improve the documentation.

Everything including the website, documentation, blog, Hugo theme and so on is
public available and also opensource.

------
tscs37
I've been running Gitea for a long while now, basically since the fork
occured. It's mostly me with some other small users for course work.

It's a very pleasant and lightweight alternative to Github that I can only
seriously recommend to anyone considering hosting their own Git Server. Recent
update even brought mentions and reactions from Github over.

(Setup Github OAuth for easy onboarding)

~~~
diggan
> Recent update even brought mentions and reactions from Github over

What does this mean? Mentions as GitHub has it or that you can mention GitHub
users in Gitea and vice-versa?

~~~
tboerger
It just means Gitea now also got the emoji reactions like Github already got.

------
scruffyherder
So I keep a few GB of source online via CVS
[http://unix.superglobalmegacorp.com/](http://unix.superglobalmegacorp.com/) ,
and I have been shying away from git anything as I did a gitlab install for
someone and was amazed at how much hardware I had to throw at it, unlike
CVS+CVSWeb.

Although just seeing how trivial it was to deploy now I'm thinking about maybe
running this in parallel at least. I still like being able to use CVS from
ancient machines... But this does look nice. I guess time to look at cvs2git.

~~~
sandGorgon
Just curious - why would you not use GitHub, just for the sheer community?

Your code is already public.

~~~
rollcat
Because self-hosting is fun, a little bit challenging (and rewarding), you get
to show off your ability to maintain a setup, it gives you independence and
control. Also RMS would disapprove of using a service running on non-free
code.

~~~
scruffyherder
Indeed it is. Plus I don't have to fight with other people if they don't like
something about me or what I'm doing, I'm on my own, in my own little world.

I originally setup the CVSweb thing to let google crawl the pages, so instead
of building a search service they would do it for me, which has worked
surprisingly well. Although with all the other search engines around it does
get a fair amount of traffic.

It strikes me as incredibly strange that we now have Linux and *BSD, this
entire built up idea of taking power away from few hands like AT&T, or the
various VAR's, moving away from Microsoft, and yet everyone is expected to
throw everything they have into the hands of some other corporation to house
their source code of all things... Having worked with
[http://www.oldlinux.org/](http://www.oldlinux.org/) trying to hunt down 20
year old 'open source' projects which many have been lost, because of the same
mistake of trusting 3rd parties who don't care, the amount of stuff that is
going to be lost in the next 'I can't believe we are going to have another
.com crash' is going to be incredible. And of course it'll seem like a trivial
amount of space, just as something like 4.2BSD full source fits into 20MB, and
yet could have easily been lost if it weren't for SIMH interest would have
been completely lost.

I'm more impressed with sourceforge, as it's been around for quite some time,
offers far more services than github, and survived their prior owners
stupidity of trying to inject spyware into downloads.

Oh well, I guess that is my old man rant, don't rely on one thing, spread the
software, don't let it sit on an apathetic 3rd party company who isn't even
close to being able to operate without angel funding.

------
ksajadi
I might be the only one here, but I wish Gitlab had stayed on providing the
best git / issues solution instead of bloating it further and further into
CI/CD and more. After all, Gitlab started as an open source alternative to
github and that’s what I really wish for and while I understand how Gitlab
needs to differentiate itself from Github, the direction is causing some of
the issues. My two cents...

~~~
r32a_
I agree, I've been using Gitlab and it has been very unreliable. It has become
too bloated.

~~~
matteeyah
Any specific issues you're running into? We'd love to improve any way we can.

------
mcny
I would like to see a full-fledged docker installer something to the effect of
the discourse installer that I can put on something like digital ocean or my
own machine, handles https in an opinionated way (let's encrypt), and
integrates with popular email services like sendgrid or mailgun (with generous
free tiers).

~~~
nik736
Why though? It's a single binary.

~~~
coppolaemilio
You need to docker those dockers to make it docker.

------
tekstar
Currently for private repos I just have a dedicated account on my vps that
uses git-shell with a few scripts for creating and listing repos. I've scaled
it to include a few friends using Linux groups for shared access.

Might look at switching to this though as it looks quite a bit more featureful
but still simple to maintain

~~~
lobo_tuerto
If that's the case, you might as well have a look at gitolite:
[https://lobotuerto.com/blog/how-to-setup-your-own-private-
gi...](https://lobotuerto.com/blog/how-to-setup-your-own-private-git-
repositories-with-gitolite/)

------
ruffrey
I played around with the test instance of this on their website. It is very
impressive. It seems to have the 90% of features that most people use github
for, and it hosted easily. Certainly worth a look in my next startup when
considering whether we want to self host our own codebase.

~~~
jrochkind1
what was amongst the 10% you thought missing?

~~~
garyscake
For one thing, the ability to search (code or issues).

~~~
tboerger
Gitea got code and issue search, the code search just needs to be enabled
within the config because the indexing process takes up more resources, that's
why it's disabled by default.

------
mistrial9
OSGeo dot org is using Gitea, with superpowers by Sandro Santelli (strk). It's
great ! popular and lightweight, does much and asks little. The graphic design
is familiar and so are the functions, since it obviously originated as a clone
of another G-site you may know.

the admin wiki page is here
[http://wiki.osgeo.org/wiki/SAC:Gitea](http://wiki.osgeo.org/wiki/SAC:Gitea)

------
sandGorgon
There's also gitbucket. Single jar file to run - written in Scala.

[https://gitbucket.github.io](https://gitbucket.github.io)

~~~
tboerger
If you like to run java services you could do that...

~~~
sandGorgon
You don't need to run Java services.

Running gitbucket is simply "Java -jar gitbucket.jar"

JVM performance is pretty much world-class (and has been for many years).
Golang and JVM compete neck to neck at top of the performance charts. Remember
that startup performance is not what Java optimised for - it's long running
processes like any web server or api.

And I'm far more excited by Graal than any programming language breakthrough
over the past few years (
[https://youtu.be/_7yIUkP5LiQ](https://youtu.be/_7yIUkP5LiQ))

~~~
tboerger
Ok, let me rephrase that, if you like to run the JVM do it :)

------
ericfrederich
Does it manage issues, pull requests, etc modeled in a distributed way? I was
always dumbfounded as to why you'd take a great distributed collaboration tool
like Git and then centralize it around issues, pull requests, comments, etc.

To me all of those things should be Git objects as well either tracked inside
the same repo on another branch or something or tracked in a parallel Git
repo.

------
krob
I'm not a user of LFS, but I use phabricator and I find that it meets all my
needs even on slower hardware, and it's pretty simple to debug. Has all your
typical LAMP stack debuging techniques and when it breaks, it's pretty
straight forward what needs to be fixed.

------
carwyn
For certain types of organisations, especially those with dealing with more
in-house projects Phabricator is really worth a look:

[https://www.phacility.com/phabricator/](https://www.phacility.com/phabricator/)

------
tiffanyh
Gitea will get much more recognition for their great efforts once they are
self-hosted.

[https://github.com/go-gitea/gitea/issues/1029](https://github.com/go-
gitea/gitea/issues/1029)

~~~
tboerger
I wouldn't say that directly, maybe it gains more trust because it's serving
on their own code, but maybe this could also decrease the contributions
because the people got to authenticate on just another system to contribute
something.

We will see how well this works out, most required features are already there,
the remaining will follow soonish.

------
clickme_zsh
Gitea is awesome. I have been using it for few months and it doesn't need a
lot of RAM.

------
ausjke
yes I recommended gitea at HN about one year ago, light-weight and great for
self-hosting, good enough for probably 80% of the use cases for most people.

I put it on a $5 VPS to host all my personal projects, works great. At the
moment I ssh-port-forwarding to access its UI as I'm not sure how secure it is
if exposed to the public directly.

The only feature I want to have now is something like :
[https://pages.github.com/](https://pages.github.com/), i.e. a static html
site behind gitea login, so I can host all my project-related documents for
easy access, not really a wiki fan as wiki is painful to navigate sometimes.

------
softinio
What are the benefits and use cases for hosting your own over just using
github/gitlab/bitbucket even google cloud and aws offer options too?

~~~
tboerger
There are enough people and companies that don't trust these american
companies, or they are forced to keep code within there network... Not
everybody wants to give his stuff into the hands of others ;)

~~~
MaikuMori
The price can be of concern for smaller private projects or startups.

------
d0ugie
I like open source self-hosted alternatives to everything, though some
headhunters, for those looking for work, may either ask for your github link
or figure it out themselves in order to further size you up, one possible
utility specific to github.

~~~
kakwa_
Don't count on your Github account for recruitment. I've a decent number of
personal projects on Github, some of them actually used by other people. But I
can count on the finger of one hand the number of times I was contacted by
someone saying "hey, I've looked at your Github account, you seem like a
decent developer, would you want to work with us?"

However I prefer to put stuff on Github because it's the go to place for OSS
projects right now. If you are publicly releasing a project, it's with the
hope it will be actually useful to other people, putting it on Github
increases the visibility of said project and the likelihood of it being useful
to other people.

~~~
jsjohnst
> But I can count on the finger of one hand the number of times I was
> contacted by someone

Different strokes for different folks. I usually fill the fingers on one hand
counting the folks reaching out each week. Rarely are they interesting (like a
lot of my stuff on GitHub) positions, but still tons of unsolicited offers.

------
platz
Open source software tends to be plauged by UX, css, design,
spacing/padding/margin & typeface issues which makes it somewhat grating to
use, which I mention after browsing around the the gitea test instance for a
bit.

~~~
tboerger
Maybe this is the case because free projects not backed by a company can't pay
a professional frontend engineer :)

~~~
jrochkind1
Is it harder to pay a professional frontend engineer than to pay anyone else?

~~~
tboerger
At least for Gogs and Gitea nobody gets payed at all, same for lots of other
opensource projects. So of course it's hard to pay some frontend engineer if
none contributes to the project :)

~~~
jrochkind1
It's harder to get a frontend engineer to contribute, than the other engineers
who do?

~~~
tboerger
Seems like that, the number of developers is always growing, but AFAIK none of
them is a frontend engineer.

------
kazinator
Where is this self-hosted GitHub alternative itself?

According to [https://gitea.io/en-US/](https://gitea.io/en-US/):

> _It’s all on GitHub_

accompanied by an invitation to join the development there.

~~~
tboerger
As you can see on [https://github.com/go-
gitea/gitea/issues/1029](https://github.com/go-gitea/gitea/issues/1029) and on
another comment here it's still in the works to host gitea development on
gitea instead of github.

But nobody in the team wants to do the switch if not all features are
available that we rely on today at github.

~~~
warmwaffles
That's the beauty of git, it's just a server you push and pull files from.

------
lafriks
Just for see how it compares feature wise with others:
[https://docs.gitea.io/en-us/comparison/](https://docs.gitea.io/en-
us/comparison/)

------
Bedon292
Was trying to figure out why it looked almost identical to Gogs, until I read
it was a fork.

So, what does this give me over using the main Gogs? I see it is managed
differently, but what features does it offer that are not in Gogs?

~~~
lobo_tuerto
Precisely, have a look at this:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17006848](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17006848)

------
Arg0naut
Just started trying out Gogs. How come Gitea felt the need to fork it?

~~~
nik736
The owner of the Gogs repo doesn't accept pull requests that won't fit his
roadmap or quality standards, he is also not the most responsive during times
this is why some people created Gitea. I am still using Gogs personally.

~~~
VikingCoder
> or quality standards

You say that like it's a bad thing.

~~~
BeeOnRope
I don't read it that way. How do you get that impression?

~~~
VikingCoder
> The owner of the Gogs repo doesn't accept pull requests that won't fit his
> roadmap or quality standards, he is also not the most responsive during
> times this is why some people created Gitea. I am still using Gogs
> personally.

Let's break it down:

> The owner of the Gogs repo doesn't accept pull requests that won't fit his
> roadmap

That generally sounds bad. Like, in an ideal world, you would be open to
changing your roadmap. Specifically the timing, for sure. Also, you would be
open to accommodating features you hadn't thought of, etc.

So, this sounds like a negative, basically.

> or quality standards,

Starting with a negative, continuing with just an "or" makes it sound like
you're about to list another negative.

I'd expect a "but" or a "but thankfully," or something.

> he is also not the most responsive during times this

This is absolutely a negative.

He doesn't bad thing, or xxx, he is also bad thing.

Reading that sentence structure makes "xxx" sound like another bad thing.

~~~
nik736
You shouldn't try to interpret my words too much. I am not a native speaker.

------
sarkisv
I feel like the vendor lock-in will prevent most from ever leaving github,
specifically things like the deployments api and other api interactions via
webhooks (into PRs for example)...

------
1over137
"Gitea: Open source, self-hosted GitHub alternative" -> which seems to use
GitHub itself. Not encouraging that they don't eat their own dogfood.

------
nwmcsween
Someone needs to make a _simple_ git interface, have a post commit hook
generate a partial and let a client side interface simply pull relevant
partials.

------
revanx_
Another good alternative to Gitea is Fossil if you're looking for a
lightweight single exe SCM.

~~~
y4mi
uuh, fossil isn't an alternative to Gitea. Its an alternative to Git with
extended functionality.

------
LeoNatan25
So this is a GitHub alternative … whose source is hosted in GitHub? Instills
so much confidence.

~~~
pythonaut_16
Honestly it makes a lot of sense. Gogs/Gitea are developed and shared for
people to be able to host their own Git instances.

GitHub is free for public repositories and has huge engineering teams
dedicated to uptime, security, and availability.

At the very least for Gitea/Gogs to self-host the code they'd have to pay for
hosting costs that GitHub is already willing to provide for free.

------
madsbuch
How does this compare to GitLab?

~~~
muratsu
I was also wondering this, plus kind of expecting it to be hosted on gitea.
Being hosted on github lowers my confidence.

~~~
jfdev
Gitea has a TODO list for hosting Gitea on Gitea. See [https://github.com/go-
gitea/gitea/issues/1029](https://github.com/go-gitea/gitea/issues/1029)

~~~
muratsu
Thanks for pointing it out - I didn't go through the issues before posting.

Most compilers I'm aware of gets compiled by themselves. I think it's great
for two things:

1) Show how serious the compiler is - compiler code tends to be complicated 2)
Free real life testing

I was expecting Gitea to be hosted on Gitea for the same reasons. Was trying
to offer criticism but got downvoted immediately, ahh HN =)

------
kbumsik
By looking at README and the original Gogs project, it looks like these
projects are gaining some attention in China. It is quite interesting for me
when these are written in Go which is Google’s proejct blocked by the Chinese
government.

~~~
tboerger
Go is used a lot in China. And even the initial author of Gogs and the guy who
initialized the fork are Chinese :).

~~~
kbumsik
Wow. I’m wondering why it is popular in China. There should be something other
than resistance.

------
Tenobrus
What's the value add of this over GitLab?

~~~
favadi
We used to use Gitea, compare to Gitlab:

\- uses less resources, a 512MB VM is enough for a small team. Meanwhile
Gitlab requires at least 4GB IIRC. \- is easier to setup, just a single binary
file.

Everything else, it can't compete with Gitlab.

I'm using it as my personal Git server, works pefectly for 1 user.

~~~
kakwa_
I have a gogs installation. One of the main thing I was it for is to
synchronize (and backup) my github repositories.

Gogs is able to sync an external git repo every 12 or 24 hours.

That way, if one day, Github goes belly-up, even if it's unlikely in the
foreseeable future, I would have a backup plan.

I also use it for personal and not public projects (automation scripts,
secrets, etc).

------
matte_black
How do I pronounce it when introducing it to co-workers, Git-tea or Gityea?

~~~
striking
Gi-tea or Git-tea seem right, considering the logo is a cup of tea.

~~~
jfim
It's a pun. It's written in go, and the project is gitea, so go-gitea (go get
tea).

